
Man finds USB stick with Heathrow security plans, Queen’s travel details - zymhan
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/man-finds-usb-stick-with-heathrow-security-plans-queens-travel-details/
======
foxhill
remember, this is the same country whose current government wants to ban
unbreakable end-to-end encryption for its citizens.

the same government that has had so many data breaches that it has its own
wikipedia article.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UK_government_data_los...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UK_government_data_losses)

~~~
Danihan
None in two years tho..

~~~
synicalx
Except for this USB

~~~
funshed
Airport is not government.

------
b3lvedere
"...we remain vigilant to evolving threats by updating our procedures on a
daily basis..."

Next on the agenda: How not to lose a usb stick with all that data on it.

Stay vigilant Heahtrow! :)

------
phyzome
I'm intrigued by this line in the Mirror article: "There were photos of X-ray
machines used by the Queen"

So I guess even the Queen has to go through the security procedures.

~~~
grkvlt
To prevent threats from insiders. For example, imagine one of her personal
staff is blackmailed into placing a bomb in the Queen's handbag, or similar.
Also, if she is flying commercially (the Royals use British Airways first
class, I believe) then there is a legal requirement (Perhaps from the EU, or
the CAA, and maybe also mandated by the destination's aviation authorities?)
to search _all_ passengers and X-ray their carry-on baggage, so she would not
be able to exempted - remember flightcrew and even _pilots_ have to go through
screening!

------
myrandomcomment
Systems that deal with this level of security should have the USB ports
removed / filled with epoxy. Rule one in a skiff (SCIF).

------
basicplus2
Why was it not encrypted? Hopeless!

------
rasz
1 Sunday Mirror pays for leads, might be hungry insider

2 Windows keeps a log of every USB drive ever plugged in, tracing who used
that drive will be trivial IF theres ever an investigation (obviously wont be
if CISO suddenly realizes his jacked pockets are empty)

------
Boothroid
Qui bono? Is it too paranoid to think that leaks from Heathrow benefit
Gatwick?

------
evv
Most people would happily plug a random USB stick off the street into their
computer.

Personally, I would avoid plugging in random dongles- unless my curiosity got
the better of me.

This unemployed London man clearly knows his shit- he plugged the stick into a
random library computer!

~~~
charlesdm
"The man turned over the drive to a reporter at the Sunday Mirror."

Clearly the most obvious thing to do.

~~~
stevenj
He may have been paid for it.

~~~
contingencies
Could have made more money at an embassy (risky), or darknet.

